# bicycle W brown Chicago



## Velo-dream (Dec 25, 2014)

does anyone know this bicycle maker, or does anyone have information about this bike 

thanks for responding


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice bike, beautiful chainring!


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes, very cool chain ring!


----------



## mike j (Dec 25, 2014)

I concur, good luck w/ it.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 25, 2014)

The pedals are really cool too, moon-star-clover. It's a very nice find.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 25, 2014)

one more vote for a great chain ring


----------



## barracuda (Dec 25, 2014)

...and those seats stays!


----------



## jkent (Dec 25, 2014)

I like the whole bike. 
Sweet find!
LMK if it ever comes up for sale and put me on the list.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Dec 25, 2014)

Who nees information, it's a t die for bike, just buy it, or give it to me.


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 27, 2014)

no more info ?


----------



## barracuda (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry, this is all I've got for you - Chicago Tribune, October 31, 1897:


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks, ......so there was a Brown bicycle shop in chicago in those days


----------



## barracuda (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, the article refers to the Brown "bicycle works", which, to me, implies a factory or manufacturing concern. Though considering the behavior of the head bookkeeper, it's no wonder they went belly up. What a cad.


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 28, 2014)

The Wheelemen's list of manufacturers doesn't list a "Brown" or "W. Brown" so it must not be well-known. The Wheelemen's list is by no means complete or exact, of course.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2014)

Clubs and diamonds on peddles and spades on chain ring, where's the hearts?


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks for the searching at the wheelmen


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 30, 2014)

The bike is on French eBay and he'll ship world wide if anyone wants it …

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391010056552?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

